# نحن لا نعلم ماذا نعمل لكن نحوك اعيننا



## M a r i a m (14 يناير 2010)

بسم الهنا الحى الى الابد
يا إلهنا ... ليس فينا قوةأمام هذا الجمهور الكثير الآتي علينا، ونحن لا نعلم ماذا نعمل ولكن نحوكأعيننا(2أخ 20: 12)


إننا نرى هناإيماناً حياً يتعامل مع إله حي. وما كان ليهوشافاط أن يواجه تلك الجيوش الآتية عليهما لم يكن متأكداً أن قدميه راسختان على وعد الله وكانت عيناه مثبتتان على الله نفسه، وبالإضافة لذلك كان شعوره العميق بلاشيئيته:
"ليس فينا قوة ... ولكن نحوكأعيننا"
وكان هذا كافياً جداً بالنسبة ليهوشافاط. وكم كان حسناً لهأن لا يملك ذرة واحدة من القوة أوشعاعاً واحداً من المعرفة، وإلا لأعاقته عن أن يتكل بالتمام على ذراع ومشورة الله الحي القدير.
وإذا تثبتت عين الإيمان على الله الحي، فملأ هو كل مجال رؤية النفس، فماذا تكون حاجتنا بعد لقدراتنا أو معرفتنا؟ مَنْ ذا الذي يفكر في ما هو بشري حينما يكون في متناوله ما هو إلهي؟ 
ومَنْ الذي يستند على ذراع بشرية إذا كان أمامه ذراع الله الحي؟



لم يَطُلْ انتظار يهوشافاط، حتى جاء الردالإلهي
"هكذا قال الرب لكم: لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا بسبب هذا الجمهورالكثير، لأن الحرب ليست لكم بل لله ... ليس عليكم أن تحاربوا في هذه. قفوا، اثبتوا،وانظروا خلاص الرب معكم".

ويا له من جواب! فكّر فقط في أن يكون الله طرفاً في الحرب! لقد وضع يهوشافاط المعركة في يد الله، والله تولاها معتبراً إياها معركته. وهكذادائماً الإيمان يضع المصاعب والأحمال في يد الله، ويتركه ليتصرف، وهذا كافٍ جداً،فالله لا يرفض أبداً أن يستمع لنداء الإيمان، بل يُسرّ بأنيُجيبه.


فاذا لنعمل بهذه الايا
تصالح هو الرب حصنفييوم الضيق وهو يعرف المتوكلين عليه.(ناحوم 7 : 1 )
ويتكل عليك العارفون اسمك.لانك لم تترك طالبيك يا رب(مزامير 10 : 9)
الذي نجانا من موت مثل هذا وهو ينجي.الذي لنا رجاء فيه انه سينجي ايضا في مابعد(2 كور 10 : 1)توكل على الرب بكلقلبك وعلى فهمك لاتعتمد.(امثال 5 : 3)‎لاني علىقوسي لااتكل وسيفي لا يخلصني‎(مزامير 6 : 44)‎
على الربت وكلت.كيف تقولون لنفسي اهربوا الى جبالكم كعصفور‎.(مزامير 1 :11)
اما انا فعلى رحمتك توكلت.يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك‎.(مزامير 5 : 13)

يالها من لحظة رائعة في تاريخ النفس، عندما تختبر فراغها فتقول "ليس فينا قوة" فتجدالإجابة "قفوا اثبتوا وانظروا خلاص الرب". ولا يحتاج الإنسان لأية قوة حتى يقف، ولن يحتاج لبذل مجهود لينظر. إن المشكلة الحقيقية هي أن نصل إلى نهاية قدرتنا، وعند تلك النقطة يكون كل شيء قد تم بالفعل.



هلتواجه الآن ضغطاً أو تجربة أو احتياجاً أوصعوبات؟ضع قضيتك بالكامل في يديه ذاك الكُلي القدرة. إنه يريد، وبذات القدر يقدر، أن يحمل الكل. ما عليك إلا أن تؤمن فقط. إنه يجب أن تثق به، وأن تستخدم إمكانياته، وهو يُسرّ أن يتجاوب مع اتكال الإيمان

​


----------



## ق عادل (15 يناير 2010)

شكراااا الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

*
موضوع جميل جدا


شكرا على الموضوع


​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا مريم
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2010)

ق عادل قال:


> شكراااا الرب يباركك


 ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> موضوع جميل جدا​
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع​
> ...


 ميرسي لمرورك الاجمل
نورت الموضوع


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مريم
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 ميرسي كوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------

